# I think Don Pepin attack me!!!



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

WoW!!!! Jughead that is all I can say brother!!!! WOW!!! No idea what I did to deserve this DPG explosion but I am damn glad to have gotten it. Total surprise attack!!!! Again, WOW!!!! Can not say thank you enough brother!!!

Ok pictures to come won't let me upload them... stupid error on page!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Awesome hit! What's up w/ the sticky finger thingy?:lol:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Awesome hit! What's up w/ the sticky finger thingy?:lol:


NO DAMN CLUE!!!! LOL


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet hit a pepin hit is always nice


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Top Notch Hit!!!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Awesome sampler pack there! Nice work, Jughead!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow what a hit:dribble::dribble:


----------



## marns45 (Aug 3, 2007)

Sweet hit. I've yet to try any Pepins, but they look amazing! Enjoy!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats just wrong,all those tasty sticks to one person./very nice gift ,enjoy


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice hit!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

nice hit


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thats wrong but I like it. Those look like some good sticks!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

You got your ass WHOOPED! NICE


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW. All my favorites. You cant wrong wrong with any of them. Awsome Hit!
And a Boulevard coaster to boot


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

That is an awsome bomb! Greg I think your holding out on the sticky finger thingy......


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam thats a generous bomb .......


----------



## Cameroon-swoon-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah - sticky fingers!! That is really funny. Those thing can bring hours of fun in a cubicle pen


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

What a smack-down! That certainly left a mark. Nice hit Jughead!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Freakin awesome smokes!! :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

really nice selection
good going


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*are you seeing this one babo? way to get hit. that is a great bomb from beginning to end!*


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn, those all look great!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

so is the sticky fingers gonna be a trademark, or is that just an inside joke?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm seeing it, I think that might be the sweatest hit in CL history, all the best right there.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> so is the sticky fingers gonna be a trademark, or is that just an inside joke?


If it's an inside joke, I'm on the outside....


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> If it's an inside joke, I'm on the outside....


..... and I don't even want to know ..............

:baffled:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

You've definetly been hit by the DON! Great choice of ammo!:dribble::dribble:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Amazing hit!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice hit indeed!!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow how did your mail box handle all of that?


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

the DP's are taking over ... i hope you enjoyed the smokes ....


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

amazing hit


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome hit there!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Mmmmmmmaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Thats Nutzzzzzzzzz


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------

